# How well is navigating with Google Maps working for you?



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

I started a thread in Advice with the title "*May have chosen wrong phone to buy - lousy GPS*" . Got some good responses but could really use additional feedback.

Please tell me what phone you use and how well Google Maps has worked for you for navigation, good or bad, Apple or Android.

Thx


----------



## the_professor (Oct 6, 2015)

I have used Google Maps ever since with no problems. Even works flawlessly with voice commands using "OK google". On Android with Samsung GS6 Active.


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a new Samsung S6 Edge Plus (best phone I have ever had!) Google maps works great (make sure not to use the satellite view though since it will gobble up gb's like crazy, regular view with traffic is no problem). The only problem I have is that when I go into NYC the tall buildings really make it go crazy. Probably any GPS app would too. I don't use waze since there is too much going on with it for my taste.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I just switched to a Nexus 6 (last year's model). Bright, clear big screen...will soon update to the newest Android Marshmallow OS. Amazon is selling them unlocked very cheap as the newest model is now shipping. I use Waze, but turn off all the extra stuff in options. I've found the best way to use it with the Lyft app is when Waze says "almost there" (and a box pops up saying add a picture) I switch it off and rely on the Lyft app to take me to the pin.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I prefer the look (satellite imagery) and being told which lane to use on Google Maps, but can't beat Waze for city driving. Real time traffic updates and being able to report a road closed are huge. When Google integrates those Waze features I will happily return to GM.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I heard Mapquest is making a major update to its app. I don't know the details but, there was a news article on it locally.

Scott


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I like Google Maps. It takes me to the alley right behind the street I need to go to every time.
It wants me to drop off customers in the alleys behind their street 100% of the time. I drive up to a dumpster , Google yells "You have arrived"at them.
It also can't find airport in San Diego. It leads you to some mysterious place behind airport. I wonder if anybody was there or came back for that matter


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I like Google Maps. It takes me to the alley right behind the street I need to go to every time.
> It wants me to drop off customers in the alleys behind their street 100% of the time. I drive up to a dumpster , Google yells "You have arrived"at them.
> It also can't find airport in San Diego. It leads you to some mysterious place behind airport. I wonder if anybody was there or came back for that matter


This isn't a failing of GM or Waze. When you tap Navigate on Uber/Lyft they send the GPS coordinates to your desired navigating app, NOT the address. Because whoever assigns those coordinates (surveyors) occasionally sets them too far back from street the address is on, the navigation brings you to the wrong side of building because it is trying to get you close to the coordinates requested.

Before starting to drive the route always check the turn by turn list and see if last street is the one you want to be on. If not, manually type address. You'll be brought to the right spot every time.


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I prefer the look (satellite imagery) and being told which lane to use on Google Maps, but can't beat Waze for city driving. Real time traffic updates and being able to report a road closed are huge. When Google integrates those Waze features I will happily return to GM.


I prefer satellite imagery too, except in my first month it was gobbling up data like no tomorrow - 12G in just a couple of weeks. I switched off satellite imagery and data use has fallen off to almost nothing.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I have unlimited data on Sprint so not an issue I've had to face yet.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I prefer the look (satellite imagery) and being told which lane to use on Google Maps, but can't beat Waze for city driving. Real time traffic updates and being able to report a road closed are huge. When Google integrates those Waze features I will happily return to GM.


Google gets its traffic information from waze and owns waze as well


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

They do own them and do use some data, but I get different routes and less accurate ETAs from GM.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

rcinatl said:


> I started a thread in Advice with the title "*May have chosen wrong phone to buy - lousy GPS*" . Got some good responses but could really use additional feedback.
> 
> Please tell me what phone you use and how well Google Maps has worked for you for navigation, good or bad, Apple or Android.
> 
> Thx


note 4 google maps is the best for me.


----------



## er1c_b (Sep 16, 2015)

Goober said:


> Google gets its traffic information from waze and owns waze as well


They need to get road closures from Waze as well. This one road has been closed due to construction for at least a month. Waze rerouted me around but Google maps still was using the closed road as if it was open.


----------



## Peace7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Google maps tried to send me through a cemetery with locked gates.

Another time, it told me to turn left on a major street where it's impossible to turn left. My only choose was to turn right and drive about a mile in the wrong direction before I could make a U turn.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've jumped between both Waze and Google, and I've come to prefer Google far more. I used to use Waze for my morning/evening commute to try to use the live rerouting features... but lately it just seems like Waze has given up and just sends me on what *was* the fastest route 30 minutes ago. In most cases, if I check in Google, the traffic data is more accurate, and the live routing options it provides are much better.

Maybe it's just here in Dallas area, but Waze doesn't seem to be what it used to be a year or two ago.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

They both have features I like and would love to see meshed together. For lyfting purposed, I do like how Google specifies the address and whether it's on the L or R-hand side. I SOOO appreciate that feature!

I just switched to the updated Google to work with the Lyft app. Still getting used to it - must find the list of upcoming turns. 
I decided I will continue to use Waze for my commute to/from work for now. I read Google has similar features now that they purchased Waze. Maybe I should get used to using it and becoming familiar with its features. I like what I'm seeing so far...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I lived in the LA area when I first started using Waze and it was awesome. The traffic isn't nearly as bad here in Dallas, lol. So it very well could just be a local thing (although there are tons of Waze users online around here that I can tell). 99% of the time, I seem to know better/faster routes than Waze tries to send me.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can tell who the Wazers are on the road - those taking same tiny side streets to get to the main road. lol!


----------

